
Tokenizing Assets on the Blokchain - zencash
https://themerkle.com/commerceblock-turns-real-estate-buying-and-selling-into-a-global-tokenized-market/
======
omarshibli
This is game changer for a lot of industries, it's essentially taking the
infra and utility of public blockchains and applying it to solve business
problems of today, tokenizing assets over public blockchains will result in
more efficient and transparent transactions, which is big issue in today's
financial system.

